
In the 75 years since Hiroshima, nuclear testing has killed untold thousands - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/hiroshima-anniversary-nuclear-testing/
======
foxyv
In walks smoking: "Hold my beer."

